# Wine racks



## Grant (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi all


I am looking for everyone's designs for wine racks, I want to build my mother a nice wine rack for Christmas. I would like it to hold around 50 bottles.


Thanks


Grant


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2007)

Grant, I really dont use plans. I just wing it, I measured a bottle, multiplied that by how many I wanted in each row and gave it a tad extra spce to accomodate a few different size bottles, and then gave it a little extra room in height also.


----------



## Grant (Nov 18, 2007)

Any pictures of those you have made?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 18, 2007)

Here are a few ideas for you...


http://www.van-vliet.org/dempseywoodworking/winerack.shtml


http://www.ronhazelton.com/howto/wine_rack.htm


http://hometown.aol.ca/bperez/winerack/Wine_Rack_Plan.pdf


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 18, 2007)

I like the 2nd picture better than the 1st picture!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is a picture of one of the racks I make. Here is also a link to a previous post showing some of the details also. Quick, easy and versatile.
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1284&amp;PN=1


----------



## Grant (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies, I will take some photos of the finished products


Grant


----------



## Grant (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is a picture of the completed wine rack. Mad it out of laminated pine shelving. It will hold 80 bottles of wine. My mom asked if it was going to be filled when delivered, lol. Thanks again for the ideas.


Grant


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice Grant!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 27, 2007)

Good job Grant. Now get busy and fill it up! Looks like it holds about 80 bottles- or 3 batches minus samples! If you worry about it getting bumped and tipping over- use a stud finder to locate a stud near the middle. Drill a hole though the underside of the top rail at that stud and put a screw through into the stud about an inch and a half.


----------



## kaluba (Dec 27, 2007)

i really like those i wish i had tools


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 27, 2007)

Nicely done!



I think you should give mom at least a few bottles for it...


----------



## Joanie (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow! Those are all *beautiful*! My cardboard wine boxes just don't have the same look, ya know?


----------



## myway22 (Dec 28, 2007)

Try staining the boxes Joan, it helps!


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 29, 2007)

yOU ARE MISSING 14 BOTTLES.



HE HE


----------



## Joanie (Dec 29, 2007)

myway22 said:


> Try staining the boxes Joan, it helps!



Ahhh! _That's _what I'm forgetting!!!


----------



## indianaoty (Nov 8, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Here is a picture of one of the racks I make. Here is also a link to a previous post showing some of the details also. Quick, easy and versatile.
> http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1284&amp;PN=1



Grapeman
Do you have dimesions on this rack. I need more racks. Any info would be helpful


----------



## Winofarmer (Nov 8, 2012)

I made this to fit into my wine closet just winged it from looking aat pictures and plans....


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 8, 2012)

This is very inexpensive...


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 9, 2012)

LMAO! Nice Fabiola, way to recycle!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 9, 2012)

WOW! Real nice!


----------

